# My 1st Pic Post.......Honda gathering



## yugamu (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I didn't really know which section to post a few pics in.  I've only been shooting for literally about 2 years and use a Nikon d50.  Most of my pictures are of automobiles, so I hope you like cars.  Feel free to comment and/or criticize any of the photo's.

-Yugamu

_*New Pics in posts #19 and #22
*_ 
1).





2).




3).




4).




5).


----------



## Hfry (Apr 3, 2008)

Props. BA Shots.  The TL Cruisin is Dank.  Keep em commin.  Check out my Buddies site.  http://www.notbland.com


----------



## yugamu (Apr 3, 2008)

Hfry said:


> Props. BA Shots. The TL Cruisin is Dank. Keep em commin. Check out my Buddies site. http://www.notbland.com


 
Thanks for the encouragement.  I've seen some of your buddies work on the Impreza forums, good stuff.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 3, 2008)

Im drooling over the teg in #3 Nice intercooler.


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 3, 2008)

nice shots, wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Heck (Apr 3, 2008)

Well done with the photos. Theres a bunch of car guys here so you should feel at home. Welcome.


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, i think 2,3,5 are those nicest of the bunch, good angle for car pics and they're nice and crisp


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the shot of the teg in shot #4...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 3, 2008)

I like all of them... Nice NSX too. 

I like all the cars.. nice and clean.


----------



## bradster76 (Apr 3, 2008)

The work is really great. Even though I don't care for cars much, lol. As long as it gets me down the road, and has good mpgs :thumbup:

Keep up the good work though.


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 3, 2008)

NIce shots with good lighting!

I like the rolling shot, shows some good motion!!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 3, 2008)

That NSX is dope!

Nice series, bud.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 3, 2008)

I;m glad you guys are liking the pics.


----------



## Antithesis (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, they aren't Subaru's... but the pictures are dope. That NSX is pretty clean though, I'm jealous (even if it isn't a subie, lol).


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice shots. Cant wait to start getting some shots of my dads black 1991 NSX, maybe even at the track.... =)


----------



## yugamu (Apr 4, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> Well, they aren't Subaru's... but the pictures are dope. That NSX is pretty clean though, I'm jealous (even if it isn't a subie, lol).



Don't you worry............I have a ton of those(subie) pics.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's some of my Bosses TL type S


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oooh, I like that orange background! And, the lighting on the car in the last shot is nice.


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 4, 2008)

Robitussin is right... I think the last pic is perfect for an Acura brochure...  Great job!


----------



## lostcase_gib (Apr 4, 2008)

love all the pics u have taken here!!!

was expecting civics and crxs to tell u the truth! nice to see nsx and integra's, here in europe we have to import the acuras not nice!


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Apr 4, 2008)

very nice photographs! love the NSX and the teg rolling shot man


----------



## yugamu (Apr 4, 2008)

lostcase_gib said:


> love all the pics u have taken here!!!
> 
> was expecting civics and crxs to tell u the truth! nice to see nsx and integra's, here in europe we have to import the acuras not nice!



Well, there was a bunch of Civic's and CRX's.....I met up with all these people at a local honda meet 50+ cars were there.  These guys just happened to be the ones that wanted pictures instead of going street racing.


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 4, 2008)

Oo, I love the TL.

Whats done performance wise? 


Im a car guy, i just dont get around to taking pictures of cars yet. None turn out like want.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 4, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Oo, I love the TL.
> 
> Whats done performance wise?
> 
> ...



Only thing done to the TL is bolt on.  According to the owner he was looking into a supercharger, but no one makes one for the Type-S.  They make them for the regular ones just not the type-S.  So, intake, headers, exhaust and pulleys.  He's lowered on Teins with EDFC.  19 inch Ron Jon wheels.  Full array of electronic upgrades, Xbox full system.  It really is a excellent car.


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 4, 2008)

yugamu said:


> Only thing done to the TL is bolt on.  According to the owner he was looking into a supercharger, but no one makes one for the Type-S.  They make them for the regular ones just not the type-S.  So, intake, headers, exhaust and pulleys.  He's lowered on Teins with EDFC.  19 inch Ron Jon wheels.  Full array of electronic upgrades, Xbox full system.  It really is a excellent car.




I like it cause its really clean. Like, atleast from the outside.. It appears as if it could have came from the factory like that... which is what I like.


----------



## LisaK24 (Apr 4, 2008)

impressive photos :thumbup:

what kind of post processing did you do to the TL-S pics? they almost have that HDR/tonemapping feel to them....i love it.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 4, 2008)

LisaK24 said:


> impressive photos :thumbup:
> 
> what kind of post processing did you do to the TL-S pics? they almost have that HDR/tonemapping feel to them....i love it.



I usually only tinker with Contrast, Saturation and Shadow and Highlights.  Every once in a while I will play with Exposure.

I'm glad you like them.  I really hope you enjoy cars because that's what most of my posts will be. :thumbup:


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like 3, 4, and 5. 1 and 2 aren't bad shots but they are generic angles. Try taking more car photography from odd angles to get more striking pictures!


----------



## yugamu (Apr 5, 2008)

cpelsy2k1 said:


> I like 3, 4, and 5. 1 and 2 aren't bad shots but they are generic angles. Try taking more car photography from odd angles to get more striking pictures!



I try not to have much else distracting.......weird angles sometimes give me a headache.  I do appreciate the comments and critiques.:thumbup:  I probably will try some more angles to spice things up a bit.

keep em coming.

-yugamu


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice looking, liking the TL and the S2K.

I'll have to put up some of my brothers hatchback when I am able to get some good pictures of it.

Weathers been crappy.


----------



## LisaK24 (Apr 5, 2008)

yugamu said:


> I'm glad you like them.  I really hope you enjoy cars because that's what most of my posts will be. :thumbup:



please post more, if you have them :]

i love car photography, and wish i were better at it :mrgreen:


----------



## yugamu (Apr 5, 2008)

LisaK24 said:


> please post more, if you have them :]
> 
> i love car photography, and wish i were better at it :mrgreen:



I wish I was better at it myself........I'm usually on Subaru forums and they've got some pretty knowledgeable photographers that give some pretty good advice.  I can always use good advice.

I tend to close in on the subject a bit much with my cropping (hard habit for me to break).


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

Lisa are you on VA driven?


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

Never mind Lisa, I remember seeing your high heel photo in the DSLR section there.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 5, 2008)

Lisak24..........I was looking at your flickr and you had some really nice shots with your Accord and that Mazdaspeed.


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 6, 2008)

nice shots!! I actually own a  yellow DC2R integra as well! hehe!!


----------



## Wozza (Apr 6, 2008)

That NSX is stunning and great orange backdrop on the Accord shots, really adds contrast to the black beautifully.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks folks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Wozza (Apr 7, 2008)

lostcase_gib said:


> was expecting civics and crxs to tell u the truth!



Owning a Civic and a CRX I wouldn't have minded shots of these. Specially gen 1 CRX's... :lmao:


----------



## chrisjames654 (Apr 7, 2008)

May I ask what you did to get the lighting effect for the TL shots?


----------



## yugamu (Apr 7, 2008)

chrisjames654 said:


> May I ask what you did to get the lighting effect for the TL shots?




When cropping the images for RAW, I did a bit of vignetting.  After it was converted from RAW to JPG.  I adjusted the contrast, saturation, shadow and highlights.  Other than that it was just a cloudy day.

-yugamu


----------



## chrisjames654 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, I had to google what vignetting was but now I think I understand. Thank you for your answer.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 7, 2008)

chrisjames654 said:


> Thanks, I had to google what vignetting was but now I think I understand. Thank you for your answer.



Your welcome......feel free to toss a question at anytime.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump for the automotive nuts.


----------



## Orlandoech (Apr 9, 2008)

Pic#1, looks slightly blurry and the paint is way soft like you did too much noise removal/airbrush to it.

Pic#2, this is a good pic, I would do so more manual editing to it, like blacks/shadows/highlights/etc to make the car pop out more from the brick wall. maybe burn the brick wall some too, here is my quick ass 3min edit.







Pic#3, To be honest Im not liking the pic or the car (integra with fmic

Pic#4, pic is blurry and overall underexposed at the bottom, you cant see any road detail

Pic#5, This pic is alright like #2, need more editing to it to make it pop-out. The cars paint looks way too soft tho.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey thanks for waxing the NSX for me. Have it in the garage by 6pm I got a hot date tonight. 

Love the shots.


----------



## yugamu (Apr 9, 2008)

Orlandoech said:


> Pic#1, looks slightly blurry and the paint is way soft like you did too much noise removal/airbrush to it.
> 
> Pic#2, this is a good pic, I would do so more manual editing to it, like blacks/shadows/highlights/etc to make the car pop out more from the brick wall. maybe burn the brick wall some too, here is my quick ass 3min edit.
> 
> ...



I didn't soften/airbrush these pics out at all.....That NSX is just silky smooth.  For all these photo's I just cropped, contrast, saturate, shadow and highlighted things with CS2.

Thanks again for the critique.:thumbup:   It just points out stuff I need to work on.

-yugamu


----------

